# Political thread right here



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Just kidding :rofl:


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 20, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2016)

You so funny weedhopper!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Just kidding :rofl:




troublemaker---i was ready to chime in with many comments on the rnc


:chuck::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Made yall look. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2016)

You sure did, you ornery guy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Thats what happens when i aint working. I gets bored. 
And yall stop fighting on my thread. Yehaaaaaaaaa  you trouble makers.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the funny WH...good day to you sir


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Back at yas my friend.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## SHOT (Jul 21, 2016)

You got us  loll have a nice day hopper


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2016)

I came to fight !--- Hopper got me too !-- That is funny Hopper !


----------



## Keef (Jul 21, 2016)

U a stone cold freak Hopper don't go changing! ---but if I see a " Prayer Room" thread set up by U ---I ain't falling for it !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2016)

I love it. Finally got you old goats. Wait a minute,,i resemble that remark. 
No fighting on my thread Keef,,,you big sissy. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 21, 2016)

Up & about. Getting my mind right for that long trip back home. Hope that guardian angel still has a little left in her! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468703882669.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2016)

She so cute. Probably what my guardian angel would look like,,,except shed be dressed in black. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2016)

Im gonna say something Politicaly incorrect,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

COOL post weedhopper! A sense of humor is not easy to find these days. Glad you have yours. Stay happy friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 23, 2016)

been reading those wiki leak emails from DNC........ they're hilarious.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2016)

let's hope those unfriendly and archaic mandatory marijuana sentencing laws from the state of Virginia won't creep back into the feds "hands off" the individual states decisions on how they deal with cannabis---that would succk


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Yall dont be talking politics on my political thread. :rofl:
Trouble makers. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Im gonna sag something political, ,,,,,,,Whitehouse


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> :yeahthat:



no maam---my post is a federal legal concern simply based on the political environment



WeedHopper said:


> Yall dont be talking politics on my political thread. :rofl:
> Trouble makers. Yehaaaaaaaaa



:hitchair: yessirrrreeeee---takes one to know one there pal :rofl:---we hate politics---in fact if you saw Steven Colbert last friday night do his weekly recap of the rnc---it was hilarious---just some good old fashion stand up comedy---poking fun at a current news event---it certainly wasn't political :giggle::giggle::giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

As long as Rose thinks its funny im good. Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

Surprised this is 2 pages long eace::watchplant:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Thats because it hasn't gotten ridiculous or Political.


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2016)

When I vote for president in November --- I doing a write in vote ! ---I'm voting for Hopper !-- We could make this happen if we just get behind him !--- Hopper what is your stance on legalizing weed ?


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2016)

:headbang2:I think everyone should smoke it and only the OFC should grow it


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

OFC.... Not known. I'll write you in weedhopper. Can't wait to here your exception speech. Don't know OFC?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2016)

Who ya calling old umbra?

:rofl: :bong:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

PCDUCK

Who called you old umbra? What is old umbra? I'm lost.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice Bud -- O.F.C.  That's what we call the Old Farts Club !- In the Coffee table section !-- Can't miss it !

I kinda like that suggestion Umbra !-- A man need a good angle ! --I got 4 more treated cuts in aero now !-- Looking for B.B. King !


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

http://www.umbra.com/media/catalog/...4/8/480560-390_old_school_natural_prop_02.jpg

Ah the ofc farts. I ot it. Umbra is it my link.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I hate to get political but I have to agree.  Write in Weedhopper for President!

View attachment easy-rider-dennis-hopper.jpg
View attachment weedhoppersquadron.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

BURNIN1

Much as your signature reads. We are afraid of our government. Its time for another revolution.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't advocate revolution, I advocate education of our public and governing officials.  Ok, that is about as political as I am going to get.  lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

Education goes a long way.

Whos an old easel. Old Umbra?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok, I lied.  lol   Here is a quote from Lincoln.  

View attachment abe lihclon on prohibition.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

Burnin1

Lincoln is right. Change is needed at a massive level. To keep us all happy. To keep us all safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

I will except your nomination and will appoint all of you a place in my administration. My 1st law is everybody smokes weed. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok. Sure I can smoke some. Just need to get it done first. Not going to a street seller. EEWW


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Coffee table. I like my coffee with chicory and molassees in it. Taste so good.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

This thread is in the top 3 on todays post.

You have 1 post(s) in this thread, last Today 		
90 Attachment(s) You are subscribed to this thread Go to first new post Rosebud does 2016! (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
Rosebud

Today 09:12 PM
by Rosebud Go to last post
	205 	3,596 	Grow Journals

1283 Attachment(s) Go to first new post Home of the Old Fart's Club (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
Keef

Today 09:11 PM
by Rosebud Go to last post
	27,555 	443,653 	Coffee Table
You have 10 post(s) in this thread, last Today 		
4 Attachment(s) You are subscribed to this thread Political thread right here (Multi-page thread 1 2 3)
WeedHopper

Today 09:09 PM
by NiceBud Go to last post
	43 	232 	Coffee Table


----------



## Keef (Jul 24, 2016)

I want to be secretary of agriculture !-- I'll delegate every thing else to others my main focus will be to try every variety of weed to make sure they meet the stringent standards for commercial use !--  If your stuff impresses me I'll stamp your commercial permit !-- Wait !--I found a better job for me !--His Highness !- The Supreme Justice of the Joint !-- The job has no real duties but comes with a lavish expense account !--and a private plane !


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2016)

I think I might sign up for that.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2016)

Gotta hold a motorcycle


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Yall will have to take care of things while i am fishing.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall will have to take care of things while i am fishing.


 

It's rigged..........


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 25, 2016)

Page 3 and the friendly banter keeps rolling. Thats the way we do it. Smile and stay green.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah your nominee is very busy,,,smoking and drinking beer. Course thats what most politicians are doing anyway. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Man i hope wiki leaks dont get hold of my emails. :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 25, 2016)

Emails?? just use whatever server you want. All good here. :aok::bolt::**:b s smile here


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah your nominee is very busy,,,smoking and drinking beer. Course thats what most politicians are doing anyway. Yehaaaaaaaaa
> Man i hope wiki leaks dont get hold of my emails. :rofl:



  Wiki leaks already has. All  they say is 





			
				weedhopper said:
			
		

> At home drinking beers and smoking bowls


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Basterds,,,,lol


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> Page 3 and the friendly banter keeps rolling. Thats the way we do it. Smile and stay green.:48:


 
we were several hundred post into the last one.......... it was shutdown because of intolerance for things they disagree with.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Basterds,,,,lol


 

damn them Russians............ lmao


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread is for fun Only,,, nothing else. Besides I am very busy trying to make sure I am your next moron,,, whoops,, I mean President.  :rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> This thread is for fun Only,,, nothing else. Besides I am very busy trying to make sure I am your next moron,,, whoops,, I mean President. :rofl:


 


I'm planning protest for your political enemies now........ media is on board.......  your jobs is to make them believe you took wall street money so you can pay for their votes........ congarts on getting Debbie out of the way.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> we were several hundred post into the last one.......... it was shutdown because of intolerance for things they disagree with.



That would be wrong, it was shut down because we have a rule about not talking politics and after that thread we all should be able to see why. That is a lousy thing to say G13.  

This one could close next, it was started in fun...we will see how long it stays fun.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 25, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> That would be wrong, it was shut down because we have a rule about not talking politics and after that thread we all should be able to see why. That is a lousy thing to say G13.
> 
> This one could close next, it was started in fun...we will see how long it stays fun.


 

we'll have to agree to disagree........ I bet y'all allow a political thread or 2 and you'll double your traffic here almost instantly.......... let me run it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys yall dont screw up my thread. This thread is to poke fun and joke around. Dont want nobody getting serious or mad. Im not nor have i used a name of our Presidential nominees.  Personally already sick of that crap. Who ever wins,wins and i will deal with it. Now lets get back to having fun.
G13 im putting you in charge of rolling my joints. Rose gotta make my oil. Umbra gotta grow his Presidents /Weedhoppers weed. Everybody else i will work on your positions. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 25, 2016)

sounds like a plan. talking about real world stuff that is unrelated to our passion is not a good idea. the cannabis plant and all it can do is what we are. a happy. sometimes real happy group of fellow people. we know what the rest of the world has yet to know. gotta be all 50 states in. with zero restrictions on growing. even if it is for medical. the grow alone helps me. let alone the medicine from it. i like to call this place our green home away from home. oh yes i am crazy.........:argue::rofl::bong2: this last guy will be me trying to milk a bong. have yet to do that. i have the lungs for it. i vape all day. i wish it was weed vape.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Kool,,,i am gonna try a milk a bong.
Okay,,,how the hell do i milk a bong?
Damnt Bro,,,now im high and i keep picturing a cow with bong udders. .. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2016)

What a visual wh.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Kool,,,i am gonna try a milk a bong.
> Okay,,,how the hell do i milk a bong?
> Damnt Bro,,,now im high and i keep picturing a cow with bong udders. .. :rofl:




To milk a bong. Slowly suck to fill the down tube full of smoke. That is miking a bong. Am I the only one that has heard of that term?:vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a visual.. LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QVuSZDtWvXc


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 26, 2016)

It is also done with milk in the bong instead of water. EWW! But it is the filling of the bong with the smoke for a big hit. You guys never heard of this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> To milk a bong. Slowly suck to fill the down tube full of smoke. That is miking a bong. Am I the only one that has heard of that term?:vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:



Just had a visual,,,,,, hummmm,,,this is probably for the ladies. Im gonna leave this alone. :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 26, 2016)

Well ok. So you don't hit bongs. I don't eithier. Might be cool to try it once. Had problems finding a pipe. To many of them look like male genitals. Didn't want that. After a lot of searching. I found my upside down mushroom. She is a bud. Lots of extra room with the carb. She has a good boll on here.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> ..... But it is the filling of the bong with the smoke for a big hit. You guys never heard of this?



I call it BIU:bong:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 26, 2016)

So Blaze it up? 
Only thing I could find on the net that might fit.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2016)

Bong It Up :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2016)

Nicebud, We have a bong hitters club... it is awesome.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes,,but we shouldnt turn into talking nasty, ,,,Milking a Bonger,,,,:rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally got to use this one.


----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2016)

Nailed it Dog !--  I heard a transmission from the mother ship after the first of the year !-- Didn't get it all but they were confused ! -- They spoke of Halloween and Thanksgiving --- Da alien to the commander in his report that last month!--They were giving Pumpkin's a lobotomy ( that's a brain operation ) and his month they stuffing bread up a turkey's a** ----
Signed off warning that this plantet was crazy as hell !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 26, 2016)

Well.......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469071220671.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 26, 2016)

Just for you Dog! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469070081229.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Keef (Jul 26, 2016)

And Dat's a Fact Jack !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

That freaking plant . Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

Weedhopper
Do you think we could make a government in here? To study current weed laws in each state. Present findings to the MPP as a group. To get reform? 

Or am I opening the arguement box?


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

What up Nice guy ? --- Burning 1 is our news hog around here !-- Most of us are aware of the mj laws in our state !--- Being in Texas I am painfully aware of the police state I live in !-- We got NCH who is helping organize the new laws in California! -- I listen when NCH speaks !-- I do not want to live in a world where weed is legal but only if U buy it from big pharm !-- Growing by the individual is prohibited !-- I'll be legal when weed is as legal as lettuce !-- The info about the states if available !-- Norml has the stats !
Have a good day Nice Guy! --


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

Keef thank you.

Do you think we could build something in here to try to make change? We have some 800k members in here. If we could get like 60k of them together in a way to discuss change. Do you think it would be possible? Or am I just thinking to much?


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

NG !-- I don't know about the others but I'm a pot farmer and I won't even go to local NORML meetings !-- Us old farmer seen too many traps !-- How do I know the Po-Po aren't sitting in the parking lot taking pics of license plates for further investigation !-- There is not much I can do without landing in jail !--- Busting me would be a feather in the hat of any LEO who busted the notorious pot farmer Keef who had the nerve to start the O.F.C. !- They have a new law I Texas starting on the first of the year !--- I ain't coming out the shadows and say I'm Keef --I can grow your high CBD weed !-- Scares the hell out of me !-- I don't want to be on a list of pot farmers !


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

I understand that. I wasn't asking us to ID ourselves. I wasn't even asking us to give what state we live in. My idea. Is to set up a thread were we can discuss the issues and turn them over to the MPP. So we help them make change. I don't want to get in trouble any more than you do. This would be this group talking about facts for all states that don't support full legalization of our passion. Giving compelling reason why change should happen. For votes. Even going so far as to have a named position for each person. So we all would have a voice and protect ourselves completely from retaliation. Thats why we would use the MPP to give our findings to. Us staying safe is rule number one. Rule number 2 is not to tie ourselves to any state in the US. Each person could get a random so many digit number. Totally seperate from our screen names. So we would have an identifier that doesn't link back to us. Only one person in here would hold the key to ID user names to those numbers. I am not wanting a list of pot users. Only people that want to help make change.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

Last Idea.
The thread could be marked as members only by admin. So to get in you need to ask permission. This would block the law from viewing or even going into the thread we would use.


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

NG - It's a noble thought but what can we do but support NORML and other organizations that advocate legalization ! -- They have the resources and info for the fight !-- I just can't see how a little group of Stoners  could have any effect on the laws !-- Flesh the idea out some and find something we can do that would make a difference except vote then I'm in !


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

I will do some research and thinking about this. I will see how a structure can be built and how we can go through the mpp or others to help them gain ground. Till then. Back to joking and having fun. That was my brillent idea of the day. :rofl::headbang2::clap::ciao:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> I understand that. I wasn't asking us to ID ourselves. I wasn't even asking us to give what state we live in. My idea. Is to set up a thread were we can discuss the issues and turn them over to the MPP. So we help them make change. I don't want to get in trouble any more than you do. This would be this group talking about facts for all states that don't support full legalization of our passion. Giving compelling reason why change should happen. For votes. Even going so far as to have a named position for each person. So we all would have a voice and protect ourselves completely from retaliation. Thats why we would use the MPP to give our findings to. Us staying safe is rule number one. Rule number 2 is not to tie ourselves to any state in the US. Each person could get a random so many digit number. Totally seperate from our screen names. So we would have an identifier that doesn't link back to us. Only one person in here would hold the key to ID user names to those numbers. I am not wanting a list of pot users. Only people that want to help make change.



Did you not see how quickly my thread(found jesus) got shut down because you got religious. Lol
No those things wont work here. :bolt:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73662


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok That topic is dropped. We don't need the troubles that can come. I want to have fun. Will never speak of that again. 

Weedhopper. That is why you are the prez here. You have the answers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol,,,,i wish i had the answers. Im just trying to stay outta trouble with my girl Rose. Lol

Besides i am a Minority  (An Athiest ) and so i have to be careful what i say to not butt hurt ppl. Someday we will not be the Minority, ,and then and only then will i be able to speak my mind. But here is not the place for it as we have found out many times. I love talking about Politics and Religion, ,,but most can not do that with out getting  mean and mad,,,so we cant do that here with our friends.
Now im going back to doing what your Presidential nominees do,,,absolutely nothing.  :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Lol,,,,i wish i had the answers. Im just trying to stay outta trouble with my girl Rose. Lol



:hearto you two have a thing going on?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2016)

:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> :hearto you two have a thing going on?



Yes we do,,,she loves my Mom and is helping her treat cancer,,my Mom loves her some Rosebud...  My Wife of 30 yrs loves her too. Rose is an awesome lady. That is cute though,,just dont tell Mr RB,,,i dont wanna get shot again. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

You shutup Duck,,,Trouble Maker.  Lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

No Hopper NG didn't shut down that Found Jesus thread !-- It was me and my big mouth !-- 
Hopper and I could argue politics all day long and he wouldn't change my mind and I wouldn't change his !
Don't mean I wouldn't sit down and get gloriously high with him and have a good time !


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes we do,,,she loves my Mom and is helping her treat cancer,,my Mom loves her some Rosebud...  My Wife of 30 yrs loves her too. Rose is an awesome lady. That is cute though,,just dont tell Mr RB,,,i dont wanna get shot again. :rofl:



That is cool. I'm happy you guys got a great relationship and get medicine made. Thats what it is all about.:icon_smile::woohoo:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Keef said:


> No Hopper NG didn't shut down that Found Jesus thread !-- It was me and my big mouth !--
> Hopper and I could argue politics all day long and he wouldn't change my mind and I wouldn't change his !
> Don't mean I wouldn't sit down and get gloriously high with him and have a good time !



I know,,that's why i said it didn't get shut down till NB got Religious. And then Someone......... got crazy,,and my thread got shut down. Ya big dummy. Didn't even give me a chance to say nothing. Damnt. lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 27, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> Weedhopper
> Do you think we could make a government in here? To study current weed laws in each state. Present findings to the MPP as a group. To get reform?
> 
> Or am I opening the arguement box?


 

I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

Burning 1 knows how to find info like that !-- Probably download a copy of each states mj laws from NORML and done !

Burning 1 ---That is a challenge !-- I'm betting U won't even break a sweat !


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2016)

http://norml.org/states


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course it is NCH,,but it wouldn't work here Little Brother.  Wouldnt last a day. I wish we could do things like that.  I always have fun. Lol
Besidss i believe in Evolution, ,,evolution of all things ,,,including learning how to Agree to disagree on subjects so important in our everyday lives.


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

Boom ! --New world record for the Burning 1 !-- What else was suggested ? --


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 28, 2016)

Might be my 2nd time to post this, but it just cracks me up. Please don't be offended, just find the funny in it. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468423402322.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

DirtyDiana said:


> Might be my 2nd time to post this, but it just cracks me up. Please don't be offended, just find the funny in it.



Slam bam! thats to cool dirty!:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

Whats my buds up too?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Trumps hair is jacked and Hillary looks like a bowling pin with hair. Lol


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

I told U I'm doing a write in for Hopper ! --Make as good a president as anyone else !-- Only thing that might hurt Hopper chances is --He is just so dog ugly !---U can't even air brush the ugliness out a pic of him !-- I don't think he got much of a chance in politics !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

:cry: Im am very handsome and good looking. My Wife tells me all the time,,,you old meanie. Yehaaaaaaaaa :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

Keef said:


> I told U I'm doing a write in for Hopper ! --Make as good a president as anyone else !-- Only thing that might hurt Hopper chances is --He is just so dog ugly !---U can't even air brush the ugliness out a pic of him !-- I don't think he got much of a chance in politics !



So what about hillary? oink oink oink! little piggy. then having billy boy back in the white house. with nothing to do. ideal hands are the devils playground. Had to mention names to stick up for the hopper.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay,,,what do you guys think about 4 way stops,,,or blinking red lights?


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

blinking lights are terrible. :bump:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

See how quickly we can change the subject.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 28, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaa Hopper! Hair don't make a good or bad president!  It's the brain & experience that counts. Just  trying to keep it funny!  Love you Hopper!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Back at ya Mam. And my head is shaved so i will make a great President.  Hell i can lie and tell ppl what im gonna do ,,,,and then not do it. See how qualified i am. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Im gonna say something very very political.......Government,,,,,sorry i couldn't help myself.  :smoke1:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> Weedhopper
> Do you think we could make a government in here? To study current weed laws in each state. Present findings to the MPP as a group. To get reform?
> 
> Or am I opening the arguement box?



go to your local chapter at NORML---they list the current weed laws for your state


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

:yeahthat:
If you look up Marijuana Laws for Texas, ,,it has two words,,,Your fked.        Lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNiqpBNE9ik&index=1&list=PLJtchHvg2hU71UvAwJMFNS9F-UUhOL4E_

check this one^^^^



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDGgn2TaKKk&list=PLiZxWe0ejyv9zQ6tTpPn5n42dpFoL_QwP


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Kids are so funny and brutally honest.  Lol


----------



## yarddog (Jul 29, 2016)

Orange, that's funny stuff.   Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting Bro.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 29, 2016)

So, what cha think? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764561241.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

I found myself at 9 or 10.   :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

The Weedhopper
I'm with you. Need to shave that head daily. What surprised me the most is how the skin got stronger. First time the skin was as nice and strong. More times I did it. Got it nice and health looking. 

Shoot long night. Found some old mj last night. Now I hurt more today. I got my good night sleep. After it helped me with my pain. 8th day of flower for me. 9 to 10 weeks total. Need to grow some indica next grow. Need my before bed stuff. Critical.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

Trashed cat 

View attachment tcatge.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

GOOD morning my weedies. 

View attachment mornage.jpe


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 30, 2016)

Not sure if this is political, but it's funny. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469820932565.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2016)

:rofl: thats my Granny.


----------



## Keef (Aug 1, 2016)

Might better stay off the floor !--or - Call the new guy and let him go first ! -- She might be a terrorist better call the  SQUAT Squad ! -- Might be like trying to arrest Granny or Ellie May !--

 Things could get complicated !-- Them guys in those GI Joe clothes sneaking around out by the cement pond again  Granny !-- Want me  to get my gun and make them leave ?


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 2, 2016)

Is that p ok liticle? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469227007703.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 2, 2016)

I WISH November WOULD HURRY UP..........Lots of good peeps seem to have lost their minds over the issues and taking side everywhere I go.........Tolerance people Tolerance........ for your fellow man and more often than not a friend.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Henry Ford, job creator who made cars affordable, created the modern assembly line and advocated the use of hemp.  Now that is some politics right there.. 

View attachment ford.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes the political season is so hard to get through. You can't voice your real opinion. You fear an arguement not based in reality. We must unify ourselves. Thats why I love forums like this. People that know weed. Know how to get along. Sometimes you come across a pretender. We know real peace. With every puff we are using a highier percentage of our brain. To me that the intellegence it gives you. Can you imagine if everybody used it. The world could be so much more intellegent.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 3, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> Henry Ford, job creator who made cars affordable, created the modern assembly line and advocated the use of hemp.  Now that is some politics right there..
> 
> View attachment 237218



  Some people just don't listen......:48:

 Hopper for President


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you, thank you my ppl. I promise to fight for you when i get in office,,,,right after i take advantage of my interns. :rofl:  anybody got any cigars.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2016)

I left mine in the bottom right hand drawer when I moved. They may still be there if Bill didn't use them all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

My friend Duck. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 7, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaa..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467588059967.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 8, 2016)

Too funny! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470525727706.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Love this one.... 

View attachment mornage.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Gun control? Only for us not them. 

View attachment wertfhyujiage.jpe


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkIvS8x8HBE[/ame]


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 9, 2016)

Talk about bad hair. You would think he would join the hair club for men? He can afford it. Instead we get pictures like this. 

View attachment corncobage.jpe


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey,,,dont be poking fun at my Nominee. Hes just having a bad hair day. Lol
Thats just mean making fun of ppl like that. I would never make fun of Hillary.  :rofl:
Lets be careful though,,,dont want my thread closed. This thread is just for fun. No serious political talk,,,ppl get butt hurt to fast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2016)

Just to make sure ppl understand, ,,no one man or women can push a button and release Nuclear weapons. 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Command_Authority

Presumably, by the time the POTUS got into that position, they gained the scruples not to launch a needless nuclear annihilation of another nation.  That said, there's a chain of command that involves the Secretary of Defense who could refuse to relay the order (his codes &#8212;or those of the Asst. Sec. Defense in his absence&#8212; are required to launch) and then quickly call the Cabinet and Congress to report that the POTUS had gone crazy. The Cabinet can declare the President unfit in a letter to Congress.

Furthermore, there's a "must notify" part of the nuclear protocol that requires the DoD and whomever else inside the White House to notify senior leaders of the US government in the event of a nuclear launch.  These leaders would include (and presumably not be limited to), Speaker of the House, President Pro Temp of the Senate, Majority/Minority Leaders of both houses of Congress, the Chairperson of the various oversight committees that are tied to war (Appropriations, Defense, Intelligence, Energy).  The chain of command, that requires the Secretary of Defense and others to relay such an order is robust enough to handle such a statistically-impossible scenario of a "rogue president" ordering a launch


----------



## Keef (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope !--I erased it ! ---That was a close one Hopper !


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Guess who just bought a $600000 summer home?....... sold at a greatly reduced price so it doesn't look as bad........ money left over from the campaign.......... Suckers!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

Keef said:


> Nope !--I erased it ! ---That was a close one Hopper !



Thank you Keef,,,this thread is for fun and i dont want ppl getting serious.  We have two ppl running for President . Someone will win. That simple.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Guess who just bought a $600000 summer home?....... sold at a greatly reduced price so it doesn't look as bad........ money left over from the campaign.......... Suckers!



Oprah Winfrey?  Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

My weed land. This forum. Is only seriuos when talking about our passion. I'll post jokes about all the canadates. Not choosing a side to back. It really isn't worth the arguement. Just a fun section in my world of weed.

I don't know. Does this one cross a line I shouldn't cross? 

View attachment bloge.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

There is so many jokes about her. Good one liners.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> My weed land. This forum. Is only seriuos when talking about our passion. I'll post jokes about all the canadates. Not choosing a side to back. It really isn't worth the arguement. Just a fun section in my world of weed.
> 
> I don't know. Does this one cross a line I shouldn't cross?



:rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

wh
Yes this is my weed land. My place to hang with buds like you and the green ones too. I have an even better one than that monica. What do you think of this one? 

View attachment jjjjjge.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

This one is a little over done. Still has an old funny to it. 

View attachment moneage.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

What do you think of this one? 

View attachment presidentge.jpe


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

You guys are killing me,,,,lol.


----------



## Keef (Aug 10, 2016)

Hopper the thread is an exercise in restraint !-- No doubt we all have our own political ideas !-- I think in that other thread we kinda figured that out !-- 
Anyway I hear the write in campaign "Hopper For President"--is  trending big in the Dakotas !--Got like 2 votes already !


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Sir WeedHopper almost president
I got a lot of funny stuff I found. 

View attachment blowhardage.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

What about this???


Yuuuuupppppp 

View attachment caringge.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Just to funny....


Hillary don't gag on that mic. 

View attachment yhu8ik9okoage.jpe


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh I could go on and on. But I don't want to make a big mess. Thats what she said!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

Keef said:


> Hopper the thread is an exercise in restraint !-- No doubt we all have our own political ideas !-- I think in that other thread we kinda figured that out !--
> Anyway I hear the write in campaign "Hopper For President"--is  trending big in the Dakotas !--Got like 2 votes already !



Damn,,i got this thing then ifen i can get 2 more votes like that in the swing states. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2016)

View attachment 1470796745236.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

All for the rebel flag. That face says monster to me..:tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

You a sick man G13,,,,,:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2016)

See we can have fun without fighting with each other or getting serious. I want to keep this thread for fun and laughs. Like i said before,,,only one of these boneheads will Win and in this thread i dont care who wins,,,here we just poke fun at both the asshats.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Stumpy trumpy fired before hired 

View attachment hellloge.jpe


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2016)

View attachment 1470839554662.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2016)

View attachment george carlin.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Burnin1

2 big thumbs up on that 1    :dancing::clap::aok::aok:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

All this will soon come to pass. Doesn't mean we can't have fun.

:48::48::dancing::clap::tokie::rofl::rofl::aok::aok::aok::aok::aok::heart::smoke1::joint::**::banana::ciao::chillpill::2940th_rasta::icon_smile:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2016)

George was way ahead of his time. Really liked the guy.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, I remember him on the Ed Sullivan show and his albums in the 70s and 80s. I saw him once in Las Vegas 20 years ago. I bribed the guy who seated us and got in the from row. I laughed so hard I cried. lol

You are right he was ahead of his time. I miss him.

View attachment gearge carlin.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2016)

He was one of the 1st to come out as an Athiest, ,,which back in those days could be a death sentence to your career.  Didn't stop my buddie George though. Lots of respect for him and loved some of his sayings,,,such as the one above. And i miss him too Burnin.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 11, 2016)

View attachment carlin.png


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2016)

View attachment carlin bipartisan.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2016)

View attachment seperation of churh and state george carlin.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2016)

Boy is that the truth.
Thats one of the reasons i loved George. A tell like it is guy.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2016)

View attachment carlin on religion.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome Bro,,love these post. These post made my thread worth while. Truth in big letters .


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2016)

I love this guy.  R.I.P.  George.

View attachment carlin fighting for peace.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2016)

Was watching the news and they said that little fat basterd in North Korea has a small Nuclear weapon and may have the rocket to reach Alaska. ....We better wake our *** up and do something to that freaking moron before its to late.


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember when Sadam shot all those SCUD Missle at Isreal and we used that "Iron Dome" with the Patriot Missle system to shoot them down ?-- We got his number !-- We got a ship close that even has the ability to shoot a Missle down with a laser beam ! -- It would be like Fred Flintstone attacking a tank with a stick !
We haven't blowed him away yet because of China !-- North Korea can't even feed it's self !-- I was there when his grandfather acted the same way !-- 12,000 men up on the DMV and thier purpose is to give the people down south time to get the planes off the ground !-- We got nukes in Korea and Japan and we already proved we'll use them !-- He gets one shot then we wipe his backward a** country off the map !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Bro ya just made me feel better. I needed that. I hate that little [email protected]@@@@@ basterd. I dream of kicking him in his face.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/us-air-force-3-bombers-pacific-2016-8

View attachment b 52 n korea.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2016)

If Kim Jong Un ever launched a nuke at us or South Korea I hope our missile defense systems works. 

If this idiot ever did something like this expecting China to help him like they did in the Korean war then he is really insane.

China would be hurt too badly financially by embargos from us.  Much of their economy now is based on selling us stuff.

I think China likes making money more than they like giving money to North Korea.

I could be wrong... I hope not.


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2016)

It's only 30 miles from the border of North Korea to the capital of South Korea !-- Hopper takes about a wall sometimes !-- They don't got no wall between the 2 Koreas just a couple fences !-- Landmines and machine gun nest !-- U don't cross !-- When I was at Camp Casey --The portion of the DMV that the army manned was staffed by MPs 6 feet 4 or taller and 250 + lbs !-- That's  all North Korea ever saw of the U.S.Army !- Nothing but giants !
Our air force owns the skies ! --When it comes to enemy armored vehicles --We got this old plane called a Wart Hog !-- It's  built around a 6 barrel Vulcan cannon that shots depleted uranium bullets that cut through enemy armor like a hot knife through butter !-- Our tanks are the best in the world and can kill enemy tanks while still out of thier range !-- We got planes invisible to radar --Smart bombs and then we probably got at least one bad a** space based weapon !
We not gonna lose a fight with anyone on this planet !


----------



## Keef (Aug 18, 2016)

What worries me is an Iran - Russia alliance !-- Iran is on one side of the Strait of Homuz -- A choke point into the Red Sea which leads to the Canal that leads to the Mediterranean! -- Putin wants to revive the police state glory days of the USSR! -- They can't be allowed to control the world's commerce by controlling the Straits of Homuz !-- Putin making his move in Syria with Iranian help !-- North Korea ain't nothing but a pimple on the butt of the world !-- I don't say this with  any political leanings !-- It's  just a personal observation! --


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2016)

The key to what you said is,,,I HOPE our air defense system works against nukes....we all better hope they work because that little basterd doesn't care about our giant service men. Hasnt slowed the fker at all. He could care less. He is crazy,,,and crazy ppl aint scared of ****.
As for Russia, ,,there is another lunatic thats nuts. If **** keeps going the way its going,,we better hope we are the bad boys on the block,,,,, or we are all screwed.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hillary clinton goes to a gifted-student primary school in new york to talk about the world.

After her talk she offers question time.

One little boy puts up his hand. Hillary asks him what his name is.

"kenneth," he says.

"and what is your question, kenneth ?" she asks. 
 "i have three questions," he says.

"first -- whatever happened in benghazi ?

"second -- why would you run for president if you are not capable of handling two e-mail accounts ?

"and, third -- whatever happened to the missing six billion dollars while you were secretary of state ?"

just then the bell rings for recess.

Hillary informs the kiddies that they will continue after recess.

When they resume hillary says,

"okay, where were we ? Oh, that's right, question time. 
 Who has a question ?"

a different boy -- little johnny -- puts his hand up.

Hillary points to him and asks him what his name is.

"johnny," he says.

"and what is your question, johnny ?" she asks.

"i have five questions," he says.

"first -- whatever happened in benghazi ?

"second -- why would you run for president if you are not capable of handling two e-mail accounts ?

"third -- whatever happened to the missing six billion dollars while you were secretary of state ?

"fourth -- why did the recess bell go off 20 minutes early ?

"and, fifth -- where's kenneth ?"


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2016)

:rofl:

Kenneth was offered a job at the State Dept.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ann Coulter has a new book!

View attachment coulterannbook.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2016)

Crap,,,shes the last supporter we need,,we have enough KKK members already screwing things up.


----------



## Keef (Aug 26, 2016)

What's  the Frequency Kenneth ?


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2016)

under attack.......... be safe.......... we have to be tough........ we are at war....... it is only gonna get worse.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

new jersey got problems. it will spread, question is how bad will it spread before America starts calling it what it is.


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 19, 2016)

Kenneth committed suicide.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

bozzo420 said:


> Kenneth committed suicide.


self inflicted gunshot wound to rear back of head. probably something with a long barrel


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't understand the fear mongering !--- U see under my name it says I'm located in the southern war zone !-- Not far from the Mexican border in basically a police state where they have roving and stationary border patrol checkpoints !-- It's  always been a fact that if U can't defend your grow --someone might take it !-- U wouldn't want to think U can just take something from me without consequences ! -- Say what U want about the government but Uncle Sam trained me well !-- Lots more than just me too ! --I see nothing that scares me !-- If that's the best they got I'm not impressed !-- They taught me if someone wants to die for they God --- Then help them do just that ! --


----------



## robertr (Sep 19, 2016)

Hillary and the democrats, child rapist suporters.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2016)

robertr said:


> Hillary and the democrats, child rapist suporters.


 
um....... how long y'all think this goes unnoticed....... don't hold back next time robertr. :48:


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> um....... how long y'all think this goes unnoticed....... don't hold back next time robertr. :48:



:48:      :yeahthat:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2016)

View attachment Extremely Funny Jokes (19).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2016)

robertr said:


> Hillary and the democrats, child rapist suporters.



Hey Bro,,,dont get my thread shut down. We are here to poke fun and laugh,,,nothing serious or this thread will be shut down and i wont be happy. Have some fun with the candidates,,,but no serious crap.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep, one guy can ruin the whole thread...Sorry WH, if you want to do another one and put a warning at the beginning if one person goes nasty it is over.
I know you had only good intentions for light hearted discussion, but other members...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok, so a member wanted the thread back open and so he can say something. We will try it again.
I am not in this thread much as I breath politics and don' t need to get ticked here.  So other peeps pointed out the bad stuff here.. For WH who is having a horrible week, lets try again.

Ann Coulter is satan.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am sorry about my earlier post, it was a bit harsh, I was upset about what Hillary said about the 12 year old girl when she was defending the child rapist years ago.
 I know there are good Democrats as well as good Republicans, I should not have labelled all Democrats that way.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 20, 2016)

robertr said:


> Hello everyone, I am sorry about my earlier post, it was a bit harsh, I was upset about what Hillary said about the 12 year old girl when she was defending the child rapist years ago.
> I know there are good Democrats as well as good Republicans, I should not have labelled all Democrats that way.




wouldn't have been so bad if the site police hadn't pulled the rug out from under us before..............

View attachment 1470839554662.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Who you calling the site police... A gentleman poster?   Hey G, that is funny right there. Did you see Jeb! on a commercial driving a limo? It was funny.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks rose for not keeping it closed. I've been on forums before that would sometimes delete the offending post and leave the rest of the thread intact. I'm sure a pm was in order at that point too, but it allowed a thread to remain open to all those who didn't break the rules.....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks YD. You make a good point.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

Wait before U close it permanently -- I got some very strong political views myself and it has been a task to hold my tongue but I am !--- Because my man Hopper started this thread as comedy relief during tense times with much division !--- Much as I would like to get on my soap box --This isn't the time and place !-- Respect to the Hopper !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

WH rules.


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

yarddog said:


> Thanks rose for not keeping it closed. I've been on forums before that would sometimes delete the offending post and leave the rest of the thread intact. I'm sure a pm was in order at that point too, but it allowed a thread to remain open to all those who didn't break the rules.....


  Yarddog, you should be thanking me, it was my descision to open it back up. Rosebud gave me the choice of course.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks like a good way to get bounced !-- Thank U ? -- I better go or I'll be bounced !-- Bye !


----------



## robertr (Sep 20, 2016)

Keef why would I get bounced for telling the truth?:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

I wanted this thread to be open for WH. Robertr pm'd me and apologized. I told him if he wanted to apologize for his rude remark we would try it again.

Robertr, watch yourself please. Don't start nothing there won't be nothing.

Keef, proud of you for keeping quiet.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

U come on here spouting your despicable views and I have to listen and not respond in kind !-- Then U want Dog to thank U for not shutting the thread down ? -- Any of us could have started preaching our particular political views at any time and shut it down !-- U offend me !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok then. thank you Keef. No need to elaborate.


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry I opologize Rose !-- I just got my buttons pushed !


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

Robert let's start over and leave politics out of it and find some common ground !-- I had a severe head injury and have some anger management problems it's  been a very decisive election and I'll be happy when it's  over  !-- There are times when I should just shut up and walk away and can't  !-- I'm sorry I jumped U like that !--


----------



## Kraven (Sep 21, 2016)

O|o


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks guys so much. And thank you Rose. I like laughing and this thread kept on the lighter side,,,makes me smile. You guys are great.
And yes Rose,,,That freaking Ann C. Is Satins wife. Lol


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 21, 2016)

keef said:


> robert let's start over and leave politics out of it and find some common ground !-- i had a severe head injury and have some anger management problems it's  been a very decisive election and i'll be happy when it's  over  !-- there are times when i should just shut up and walk away and can't  !-- i'm sorry i jumped u like that !--


View attachment imagesJAW6XDPG.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

G-13 -- Cuz I try to stay stoned !-- The head injury screwed me up ! -- I really am doing better !-- I hope U and I can find common ground we don't have to agree politically to get along !-- I couldn't change your views anymore than U could change mine ! -- So why don't we not even try and find other commonalities! -- The way U have taught Dog gave me a new respect for a U !-- Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)

View attachment mtwain.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)

View attachment Twain-politicians.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Keef said:


> G-13 -- Cuz I try to stay stoned !-- The head injury screwed me up ! -- I really am doing better !-- I hope U and I can find common ground we don't have to agree politically to get along !-- I couldn't change your views anymore than U could change mine ! -- So why don't we not even try and find other commonalities! -- The way U have taught Dog gave me a new respect for a U !-- Where's  my pipe ?




this planet would be a boring *** place if we all agreed on everything......... I do want to thank you for sharing some of your personal info with me keef........ glad your doing better keef......... by knowing what I know about you helps me understand you and the frustrations your facing......... your good with me keef......... glad you call mp home.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)

View attachment afc9e853046165b0af668bdf4510bd5f.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 21, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> WH rules.



Ditto!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 21, 2016)

High voter turnout....   love it!


----------



## Kraven (Sep 21, 2016)

..


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 21, 2016)

View attachment 12985356_1059623367409556_1815790092078671968_n.jpg


View attachment 3071ab1113e34a4df804ec5098256252.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

View attachment image-2.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 22, 2016)

:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2016)

political name,,,,,


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2016)

Best one yet kraven!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 22, 2016)

Antacid! FDLMAO!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am refraining from promoting or making fun of any candidate as this would only serve to divide us here.

Just sayin....


----------



## robertr (Sep 23, 2016)

Yee ha! 

View attachment Hillary-Clinton-As-Mad-Max-With-Willie-J.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 28, 2016)

Jus sayin'..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475022131784.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 28, 2016)

View attachment cat.png


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2016)

View attachment ELECTION-MEME-2.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> View attachment 238218



Is that Bernie?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2016)

That was funny G13.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 28, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9jhD_W0p1o[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 28, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnGErMfH_-Q[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Sep 28, 2016)

..


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

View attachment quote-Richard-M_-Nixon-i-reject-the-cynical-view-that-politics-108529.png


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

Is that an imaginary footlong he is holding?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Is that an imaginary footlong he is holding?


lol, duck that was awesome.  hahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Is that an imaginary footlong he is holding?



No it was real,,,,he just eats fast.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes he is a fast eater!

View attachment chris christie eating.jpg
View attachment five dollar footlong.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

oh, i am falling down laughing.   so good..... thanks burnin1


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

The guy running on a third party ticket couldn't remember any foreign leaders !-- I think political name found his secretary of state !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

Who may that be keef?

Unless they have been living in a cave for many years. And anybody that is doing that would not want to be Secretary of State.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2016)

View attachment baby.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

Keef said:


> The guy running on a third party ticket couldn't remember any foreign leaders !-- I think political name found his secretary of state !



That is funny Keef.  I even knew that lol...canada's Trudeau is my fav.  I love Gary Johnson's tweet, that even 24 hours later he still couldn't think of one... I like him. But i don't feel he is on top of it enough to be president.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

Good one G13.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

maybe ole gary be smoking some bud. forgetting everything like that. lol


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2016)

View attachment unemployed-circus-clown.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 4, 2016)

Truth! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475169537846.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Oct 4, 2016)

Fosure....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2016)

Feel bad for the poor sharks. They will have a nasty tatse in their mouth,,,,yuky poo. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk5RWQWnVn4[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2016)

Cool song Bro. He hit the nail on the head,,,course Hillary thinks he is a Deplorable.  She is much smarter then all of us. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2016)

White supremacists are deplorable.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> White supremacists are deplorable.




glad I don't know any....... i am sure I know a few in Hillary's basket though......... shameful she feels that way about some good peeps.


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2016)

Dam I missed Rush Limbaugh this morning !-- U know if he says it then it has to be true !--


----------



## Kraven (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## yarddog (Oct 7, 2016)

lol kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> White supremacists are deplorable.



Yes they are,,,but painting 1/2 of his supporters racist is Ridiculous. Lots of raciest are supporting the other canadate. White ppl are not the only ppl that can be racist. Like Al Sharpton and Black Lives Matter ppl.
Thats funny Kraven,,,looks like a Mini me face from Austin Powers ,,,,lol
Donald is a funny looking guy thats for sure.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you image either one w/o their "Face" on?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2016)

You mean they would look different???.     :rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Oct 7, 2016)

i bet hillary looks rough. donald, well he rough anyway. like a pasty rangotang.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 7, 2016)

:aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2016)

yarddog said:


> i bet hillary looks rough. donald, well he rough anyway. like a pasty rangotang.




Hillary telling peeps the Hurricane wasn't caused by mother nature....... she said it was us.....no lie.

View attachment CuI1AvVUMAEpHjL.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2016)

Us?  You mean MP ppl? Yep,,,i bet it is yalls fault. Lol
Hillary looks hot,,,have to give her a big kiss,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2016)

Washington Post -- Released Donald being Donald today !-- Such a gentleman !


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2016)

WH if you can vote for him after what was heard today, I am speechless. What if your grand daughter heard this recording?


----------



## Keef (Oct 7, 2016)

Any women who heard that and will still support him is a special kinda stupid !----  So 5 % of the African-American vote -- less than 10% (?) Of the Hispanic and now no women vote !-- This election is over the math don't work any other way !--


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2016)

I am so glad my mother is dead and didn't hear him. What an embarrassment.

I agree Keef.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2016)

I am only going to say one thing then i may go away, but my husband and daughter are away together, he called me and I told him about this audio tape, I told him to tell our daughter. He said, I could never tell her what he said. I could not use that language with her.  That is why I married that guy. Our president needs to be as classy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

You mean like Bill Clinton and his cigars,,,that was real classy,,,and he was in office.

Donald is an *******,,,go figure. I have heard guys talking **** all my life,,,whats new.
I am not voting for eather one of the morons. And lets please leave my Granddaughter out of this. I wouldnt want her hearing about eather one of these idiots.
As a matter of fact you can shut this thread down. I can tell where this is going. Donald bashing and giving Weedhopper crap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Keef said:


> Any women who heard that and will still support him is a special kinda stupid !----  So 5 % of the African-American vote -- less than 10% (?) Of the Hispanic and now no women vote !-- This election is over the math don't work any other way !--



My Wife heard the tape and thanks he is an *******,,,but she hates Hillary and The Bill even more. Careful whos women your calling stupid Bro. You went a little to far Keef.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife heard the tape and thanks he is an *******,,,but she hates Hillary and The Bill even more. Careful whos women your calling stupid Bro. You went a little to far Keef.


 

tell it like it is wh........ keef can be a real *******........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

He can be whatever,,but leave my Wife out of it. That was a pretty fked up thing to say.


----------



## Keef (Oct 8, 2016)

Just an obsevation !--but --Yup !-- It's  all my fault !-- I take full responsibility !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Talking **** about ppls Wife Bro is wrong no matter how you paint it.
Ive had many observations about you my friend ,,and left it alone. You need to do the same.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Keef said:


> Just an obsevation !--but --Yup !-- It's all my fault !-- I take full responsibility !--


 

:vap_smiley:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Talking **** about ppls Wife Bro is wrong no matter how you paint it.
> Ive had many observations about you Bro,,and left it alone. You need to do the same.


 

it's a special kind of "deplorable"....... my "oberservation"


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9-ltPsbw9g[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2016)

I just posted that G13, on fb... pretty cool.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

Whoaaa here, I'm the GD touchy one remember 

I came here for a little laugh, since this election is pretty sad.  This is a very fragile thread, and we sometimes make statements that reflect our beliefs. Sometimes those words, if not well thought out, have unintended consequences. I honestly don't believe anyone here intentionally set out to kinkle anyone else up.

WH didn't you start this thread to be funny......why aren't we being funny anymore. There is no reason at all to restate how we feel, it's not gonna change any minds, so lets just agree that everyone has a choice. 

Although you may not agree with my choice, thats ok....you use your vote how you like and I will do the same....till then can't we take a lighter look at a very serious situation that is facing our country?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes i did start this thread to have fun,,,but dont put ppls women down that vote for political name.
What kills me,,,is freaking Bill was doing some pretty nasty crap in office,,,and lots of Women voted for him. John F Kennedy had several affairs while in office,,,and Lots of Women voted for him,,,and cried when he was killed. So tell me the freaking difference.......
What Donald did was not done in the Whitehouse.  I was an Outlaw for several yrs ,,,i was in the Army,,,i played Football,,,i played Golf,,,and i have heard this crap from guys all my Life.
Again,,,i have NEVER like the basterd,,,but i hate Hillary even worse. 




So,,,what do you guys think of 4 way stops. Lol


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

__


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> So,,,what do you guys think of 4 way stops. Lol


 

rolling through them is a good way to get busted........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Now thats funny Bro...:rofl:
Thank you


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

Yup ....that is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Yehaaaaaasaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 8, 2016)

Just a thought..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474743721220.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2016)

Im resting and I'm at Pease right now DD. But give me 5 mins,,,lol


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2016)

Donald is not the first, nor will he be the last that talks that way. Remember when the first woman was allowed in a men's locker room, there was a bruhaa over that also. Also women are no different then men, they also talk that way.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 10, 2016)

I respectfully disagree PCDuck.  I have never allowed that kind of vulgarity in my presence.  I've always spoke up when anyone made an "off color" joke or comment.  I'm not saying I don't say some pretty nasty stuff, but never when I'm supposed to be a professional representative.  Yes, there are people who do talk like that & think nothing of it-- what offends one may not offend another.  It's not necessarily the words used, but the context in which they are used that I find offensive. Ladies & Gentleman!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree Diana, not all people do. But many people do talk that way when not in a representive position. But it seems more and more people do and I don't know why. At times it is just amazing what comes out of a person's mouth, especially the ones you would never guess would.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2016)

If you think Donald political name&#8217;s comments are vulgar, check out Hillary&#8217;s potty mouth

By Mark J. Fitzgibbons

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog...re_vulgar_check_out_hillarys_potty_mouth.html

See: http://truthfeed.com/8-actual-hillary-quotes/8825/


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't think i mentioned names G13.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2016)

DirtyDiana said:


> I don't think i mentioned names G13.




it's the title the author choose........ not my doing.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2016)

View attachment CuYFdC3XEAA1hfR.jpg
View attachment CuYFg23XYAAjUux.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2016)

I bet you drop a recorder in the back rooms of all ppl in office ,,,,or who are well known,,,bet you would hear some things you wouldnt like. Many ppl say things in private they wouldnt want repeated to others,,or it wouldnt be PRIVATE. Lol
Ive dated Ministers daughter's that could make you blush. Cussed like sailors cause they were told they couldnt. And no,,,none of them were ugly like Donald,,,that i remember,,,,,freaking Moonshine,,,,lol


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I bet you drop a recorder in the back rooms of all ppl in office ,,,,or who are well known,,,bet you would hear some things you wouldnt like. Many ppl say things in private they wouldnt want repeated to others,,or it wouldnt be PRIVATE. Lol
> Ive dated Ministers daughter's that could make you blush. Cussed like sailors cause they were told they couldnt. And no,,,none of them were ugly like Donald,,,that i remember,,,,,freaking Moonshine,,,,lol




the thought police are gonna come for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2016)

No,,i dated some of their Daughters too,,,they aint any better,,if not worse. :rofl:


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> If you think Donald political names comments are vulgar, check out Hillarys potty mouth
> 
> By Mark J. Fitzgibbons
> 
> ...


 The issue isn't if she curses, it's if she degrades men by talking about their genitals and trying to force someone to have sex with them against their will because of the wealth and fame. You are not very good at trying to change the subject. It's not a potty mouth at issue, it's the locker room talk. Whether Bill talks that way is not at issue, it's whether Hillary speaks that way. Of all the things about Hillary out there, her using her political power to sexually conquers others is not mentioned by anyone. However, it is a common discussion about Donnie. I had a long conversation with 2 trial attorneys whether Donnie admitted to sexual assault on live TV. Certainly Hillary didn't.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2016)

It isn't about the words it is about him sexually assaulting women.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2016)

Breaking: DNC Chief Donna Brazile Leaked Sanders Info to Clinton Campaign


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> It isn't about the words it is about him sexually assaulting women.



:yeahthat:

And yet his supporters still make excuses for him. It is sad.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2016)

View attachment 14641995_1233897636661733_7989103918147139248_n.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2016)

imo---what he said is beyond comprehension and inherently words of a predator---the ONLY reason why the entire party has not abandoned ship is there are 1 and as many as 3 possible vacancies on the Supreme Court of which will be appointed a democrat---republicans butts holes pucker at that thought---like him or not---he is their man and their only chance to control the supremes


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> imo---what he said is beyond comprehension and inherently words of a predator---the ONLY reason why the entire party has not abandoned ship is there are 1 and as many as 3 possible vacancies on the Supreme Court of which will be appointed a democrat---republicans butts holes pucker at that thought---like him or not---he is their man and their only chance to control the supremes



I get that. I am more astounded by his regular supporters. Not Politicians.


----------



## Keef (Oct 10, 2016)

I just want to take a moment to kiss up to the moderators !---What they said !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 10, 2016)

I cannot understand anyone even jokingly talking (even in their private life) about sexually assaulting a woman. If that's funny to you, then all I have to say is stay away from me. Jus sayin'.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 10, 2016)

This was too funny not to share; sorry I couldn't block the bad word! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476113178485.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2016)

all the good sheeple lined up for the manufactured outrage........ which is really selective outrage........ but that makes some if not many hypocrites.......... unless Bill's gals deserved to be sexually assaulted and you still believe his quivering lip......... this ain't over y'all....... wiki leaks is on the way......... keep your outrage ready cause this is just getting stated.......... oh..... one more thing to ponder..... govt sponsored sameness is not the equality their supposed to be sponsoring and supporting.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2016)

There are many nasty men out there, but there is an equal amount of women too. They all got that locker room talk. Also there are a bunch of power hungry scum out there. I'd they think they have powe they will try to use it to their advantage. Been that way for a long, long, time.


----------



## Keef (Oct 11, 2016)

Baa ! -- Never had an original thought in my life !-- It's  easy to tell me what to do or believe !-- Ask my wife !
I understand your frustration G !--I'm not really very political but seems to me if it was a job vacancy !-- U look at the job candidates qualifications and choose the most qualified application! --Not a hard decision !-What has happened  reminds me in a strange way of that children's story where Noah parted the red sea !---Red sea won't ever be the same !--Ripped down the middle it was !--- It must be so frustrating !


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2016)

Noah never parted the red sea....... that was Moses...... Noah built the ark........ not that it matters........ we are the "infidels" and "deplorable"......... maybe we should stay home a few weeks and watch the whole shebang collapse on it's ***....... if Hilary's deplorable don't produce........ nobody eats!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Bet Mosses was pissed when Noah showed up to steal his thunder. :rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Oct 11, 2016)

Deplorable and Proud. 
 well, i don't think H is using the term deplorable to the fullest. she should be using it more for her compadres in politics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey guys,,can we get back to making fun of the Election and not getting too personal. Its turning into what we had before,,and the same ppl that got it shut down before,,will do it again and laugh their *** off when it happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey Dog,,thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2016)

"all the good sheeple lined up for the manufactured outrage..g13"! If you think my outraged is manufactured, I could share with you a court case I was involved in... This is real baby.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 11, 2016)

Ditto Rose!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 11, 2016)

And, on a lighter note. ..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476113150612.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2016)

This political thread never stated it had to be about current politics or the presidential race. We could focus on Jim McGreevey, former democratic governor of NJ. He left office in disgrace. He nominated his driver for Head of Homeland Security. His driver had no experience in law enforcement or border security, and wasn't even a US citizen. But he was the governor's gay lover. It came out during the investigation that his wife was in the limo while he had sex with his driver. The former governor is now an ordained minister, he is divorced from his wife and remarried. He recently wrote a book about it. NYT best seller list. Kind of funny in a quirky kind of irony.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Umbra, ,,good posting my friend.

His gay lover,,,now thats freaking funny. So head of Homeland Security couldnt protect his own Booty,,,how was he going to protect the Border. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 11, 2016)

Fdlmao!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Howdy DD, glad ya dropped by.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 11, 2016)

I swung by but didn't have **** to add.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Your always welcome Bro, but stay away from Jim McGreevey. Lol


----------



## Kraven (Oct 11, 2016)

hahahaha yea not interested in being driven


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Your always welcome Bro, but stay away from Jim McGreevey. Lol


 
you just offended somebody....... being PC is tough.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Kraven said:


> hahahaha yea not interested in being driven



No thank you,,,my *** hurts bad enough,  just sitting in a chair. :bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> you just offended somebody....... being PC is tough.



Offended who,,my neighbors are a Gay old couple. One is Black,,one is white. They are funny as hell. We get along really good just as any other neighbors . Hell they are always asking me to fix their Electronics,,,,,wait a minute,,,,omg.



Lol


----------



## yarddog (Oct 11, 2016)

McGreevey, wow that's classy. While his wife was in the limo.  Man, folks like that make me feel better about my own life.  Lol


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2016)

She said she didn't see anything, and she never knew he was gay.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

They were wearing Camo and blended into the back seat. 


:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2016)

'Bill Clinton son' makes video plea to 'father, stepmother'
Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/bill-clinton-son-issues-plea-to-father-stepmother/#5UC0i941GllHfaAs.99


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Yur killing me G13,,,,,lol
Im still debating if he should want to claim Bill as his father. Poor guy.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLYHu0AG8GI[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2016)

I might just vote for this guy.  :giggle: 

View attachment IMG_0690.JPG


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 12, 2016)

Think I'll go for Big Tex too SM! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476252967526.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2016)

ole bill been scootin around in Arkansas.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

well we gonna find out what she said in those speeches to the fat cats on wall street that was worth millions in payment to her........ seems right out the gate she leaked classified info to them........ SMH...... cue the sheep.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2016)

This is my campaign shirt.......


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

I might not agree with some of U guys but I would fight for your right to to freely support the candidate of your choice ! --After all this is America ! --  Where the majority rules !


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Keef said:


> I might not agree with some of U guys but I would fight for your right to to freely support the candidate of your choice ! --After all this is America ! -- Where the majority rules !


 

thanks keef...... that's the tolerance I've been looking for.....  we all gonna learn how corrupt this govt has become in the next few weeks.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2016)

keef, that is the beauty of America. these pigs don't care about us Americans. either side, doesn't matter what party a man supports. they just don't care.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

When a president is denied access to Area 51 what does that tell U ?-- It tells me that there's  more to it than elected officials !---May not matter what any of us want or vote for !-- The major decisions may not be made by them anyway but by the Shadow government !-- Illuminati --Brandenburg group --The Free Masons -- Skull and Bones --Whatever they choose to call themselves !-- World wide not just nationally !-- One invisible world government !-- How can we gonna fight that ?


----------



## Budlight (Oct 12, 2016)

Well said Keith definitely a lot of truth there most people don't realize that  Government  officials are just puppets for the  guys that sit in the dark and make  all the decisions  all the way down to what kind of music is released to What kind of  movies are made it's unbelievable the control and power these  people  have


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

Also a president that might hurt thier bottom is simply replaced -- Happened in Dallas !--Kennedy was gonna end the war in Vietnam ! -- There was too much money to be made to allow that to happen !-- So they replaced him with Johnson !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Learn how corupt my ***,,,,,we know these basterds are all corupt and always have been. Nothings changed but the Idiots running. Our Country is in trouble and we better wake our *** up before we become Hiroshima.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree they will do anything to get rid of anyone who gets in their way or threatens their power  worst part is these guys want to take all our  paper money away and use debit cards basically  they use the excuse that it will decrease crime because if people don't have paper money they can't buy drugs or any other illegal stuff it's just crazy if you ask me  but like you said Keef how do we stop people that have power like that  because like I said anyone who goes against them either ends up dead or in jail for life


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

CNN ORDERS BLACKOUT ON CLINTON 'SON'
Wed Oct 12 2016 09:19:32 ET

CNN boss Jeff Zucker has directly ordered network staff not to cover shocking allegations made my Arkansas resident Danney Williams, the DRUDGE REPORT has learned.

Williams, who is set to give his first TV interview today on INFOWARS.COM, claims to be Bill Clinton's biological son.

"Jeff thinks it is a ridiculous hoax," a top CNN source reveals.

"I always felt bad about Bill Clinton not wanting to be in my life," Williams explains in a video released Monday. "Was it because I was black? Was there something wrong with me? It made me think sometimes even of suicide. It's not fair and it has been hurtful."

"Hillary, please do not deny I exist. I am your stepson."

Developing...


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

Leonard Peltier  (?) -- Wounded Knee ?
We are all just pawns in someone else's game !


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

wounded knee...... is the largest massacre that has ever occurred in this country...... done by the gov't on unarmed women and children.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

G13 -- I was talking about another show down at Wounded Knee ! -- I think it was in the 70's !


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2016)

Kraven said:


> This is my campaign shirt.......




Great shirt :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

My vote is going toooooo,,,,,,,Don Knots,,,one bullet at a time,,,,lol,,,, Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

not sure what to say...... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGJIB5cO0cQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

No,,,,,,not A Politician showing his Weiner, ,,,,get it,,,Weiner.
Yeah thats much better then political name talking crap. Much respect Obama showed to those ladies on the plane.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,,,,,not A Politician showing his Weiner, ,,,,get it,,,Weiner.
> Yeah thats much better then political name talking crap. Much respect Obama showed to those ladies on the plane.




we ain't seen nothing yet..........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Presidents who had affairs. Lol




http://allday.com/post/4030-infidelity-in-the-white-house-us-presidents-and-their-many-mistresses/


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,,,,,not A Politician showing his Weiner, ,,,,get it,,,Weiner.
> Yeah thats much better then political name talking crap. Much respect Obama showed to those ladies on the plane.




I need someone to explain to me how that's not sexual harassment........ bet we don't hear a peep of outrage.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

The Media is in the Dems pocket,,,whats new.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow how offensive...... i'm appalled...... calling my friends this....cue the sheep

 Bill Clinton: political name Base &#8216;Standard Rednecks&#8217;
Another Clinton insult is directed at millions of Americans concerned about their safety and the economy.


http://www.lifezette.com/polizette/bill-clinton-political name-base-standard-rednecks/


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2016)

Charlie Daniels Band.
What this world needs is a few more rednecks
Some people ain't afraid to take a stand
What this world needs is a little more respect
For the Lord and the law and the workin' man
We could use a little peace and satisfaction
Some good people up front to take the lead
A little less talk and a little more action
And a few more rednecks is what we need


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

so the dems have offended all Catholics....... things are changing fast


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dems planned to fool Sanders supporters at convention: &#8216;His people will think they&#8217;ve won something&#8217;

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/12/dems-planned-fool-sanders-supporters-convention/


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2016)

lol, all things done in dark will come to light


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 12, 2016)

A little political humor since we're all about funny here.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476294931761.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

U never too old to learn !-- I grew up in a hard core christian Republican family !-- I had no idea Republicans or  Christians smoked weed !


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Keef said:


> U never too old to learn !-- I grew up in a hard core christian Republican family !-- I had no idea Republicans or  Christians smoked weed !




News Flash.........Independents and Libertarians also smoke weed........ it happened when hippies started their own businesses....... so I'm told.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2016)

..


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

Good I consider myself an independent !-- I wasn't joking until I ran into  U guys I really thought Republicans didn't smoke weed !-- I know our Republican governor has said about mmj --- Not on my watch !-- Maybe they different in other places !-- In my book this election is about choosing the devil U know or the devil U don't know !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

DD,,that was freaking funny as hell.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Keef said:


> U never too old to learn !-- I grew up in a hard core christian Republican family !-- I had no idea Republicans or  Christians smoked weed !




It also happens when a they see how much it helps their aDD and hyperactivity......... so they can concentrate on one thing long enough to learn.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Keef said:


> Good I consider myself an independent !-- I wasn't joking until I ran into  U guys I really thought Republicans didn't smoke weed !-- I know our Republican governor has said about mmj --- Not on my watch !-- Maybe they different in other places !-- In my book this election is about choosing the devil U know or the devil U don't know !--




I believe if political name came out right now and said he was for legalization he'd win in a landslide.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

He wont,,,wished he would,,but he wont. He has already said he is for Law Enforcement. He will do no more then anybody else has. He wont hurt it nor help it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

All I know is I live in a hard core Republican state !-- I don't want the people in the free states or any other state  to have to live like this (again) !-- This cancer which is prohibition must end !-- 

FREE TEXAS !!!!!!!


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2016)

..


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Kraven said:


> ..




grandma's house smells a little funny to.........


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Y'all I place blame on the new day time smoke.......... it keeps me on point.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Ive been Smoking some Blue Island Skunk.  Very nice Daytime smoke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Amazing how your vote doesnt count and ppl get ripped off.

The 2000 election was the most recent when the candidate who received the greatest number of electoral votes, and thus won the presidency, didn&#8217;t win the popular vote. But this scenario has played out in our nation&#8217;s history before.
In 1824, John Quincy Adams was elected president despite not winning either the popular vote or the electoral vote. Andrew Jackson was the winner in both categories. Jackson received 38,000 more popular votes than Adams, and beat him in the electoral vote 99 to 84. Despite his victories, Jackson didn&#8217;t reach the majority 131 votes needed in the Electoral College to be declared president. In fact, neither candidate did. The decision went to the House of Representatives, which voted Adams into the White House.
In 1876, Rutherford B. Hayes won the election (by a margin of one electoral vote), but he lost the popular vote by more than 250,000 ballots to Samuel J. Tilden.
In 1888, Benjamin Harrison received 233 electoral votes to Grover Cleveland&#8217;s 168, winning the presidency. But Harrison lost the popular vote by more than 90,000 votes.
In 2000, George W. Bush was declared the winner of the general election and became the 43rd president, but he didn&#8217;t win the popular vote either. Al Gore holds that distinction, garnering about 540,000 more votes than Bush. However, Bush won the electoral vote, 271 to 266.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 12, 2016)

don't matter who is in the white house, they not going to legalize pot. way too much of the nations economy runs off the drug trade


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2016)

Yea, our electoral system is a bunch of phooey. It still amazes me that so few hold power over so many and yet, as a majority we fail to do anything about it leading to over two centuries of no change...


----------



## Kraven (Oct 12, 2016)

I read an article where the for profit prisons are getting into the mmj business, they make more money per sq foot with weed than they did with peeps, and overhead is lower.......not gonna be long till that catches on.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 12, 2016)

Plus, Kraven, weed won't kill you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Damn,,,wished they had grown weed in my Prisons. Oh yeah ,,,i forgot they were Texas Prisons,,,lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Kraven said:


> I read an article where the for profit prisons are getting into the mmj business, they make more money per sq foot with weed than they did with peeps, and overhead is lower.......not gonna be long till that catches on.




easy to keep peeps from stealing your stuff when you got it locked in a prison.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Thats funny Bro,,,Weed locked in a Prison with a bunch of Thieves and Potheads. Lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

Texas got the answer !-- Lock people up together like a smuggler ---a dealer --a middle man and a grower  for a couple years or more !-- They not gonna hook up and go into business after they  get out !
That would be illegal !


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah no ****. They put all these outlaws together, to learn to be a smarter meaner and more pissed off Outlaw, that hates them even more then before. Good job ,,,Tax Dollars at work,,,, :rofl:


Damnt,,,one of my Bros just dropped off me some Purple OG and told me I HAD TO SMOKE IT,,,,the things i do for my friends. .. yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> easy to keep peeps from stealing your stuff when you got it locked in a prison.


 Easy to keep peeps from stealing it if its high CBD


----------



## Keef (Oct 12, 2016)

Do your duty Hopper !


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 12, 2016)

This would be Keef...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476294770315.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

umbra said:


> Easy to keep peeps from stealing it if its high CBD


 

a good attorney will sue tax payers on the prisoners behalf  for cruel and unusual punishment........ reckon  how the supreme court would decide on that case?


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2016)

back in NJ, the farmers who grow corn, put horse corn out by the road and the sweet Jersey white corn in the middle of the field to keep peeps from stopping in their car and picking some corn. You could do the same with weed. Put the CBD out at the perimeter and the dank in the middle of the field.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

hey..... I'm all for prisoners in prison to be able to smoke all the pot they want........ it's a cheap way to keep everybody involved safer....... of course we'd have peeps trying harder to get in maybe.........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

DD yur killing me.
And Keef,,im trying. They threaten my life if i didnt smoke this devil weed,,,but i didnt for mankind. And wow,,, yehaaaaaaaaaa,,,this Purple OG is killa.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey,,,Prisoners are ppl too,,,well most of them are. But they can be your family, ,,so do not judge. Good ppl go to prison all the time my friends and all put in one big bundle,,,which is total crap.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 13, 2016)

So glad to entertain you Hopper!  And, I agree that good & bad people go to prison.  Prison really should be reserved for those who commit violent crimes.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 13, 2016)

i stole a few things and went to prison with folks with murder and rape charges. the amount of child molesters shocked me!  so many, and they make parole. it opened my eyes to the filth and evil right beside you every day. society isn't as peachy as they would have you believe.  i known folks been in prison for almost 30 years. got to be careful, can't be aggressive, but you got to let em know you will take a whipping to protect whats yours. no wonder you see such spectacular police chases, once you go you don't want to go back.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 13, 2016)

news flash.......

Thursday, October 13, 2016

The full results from Sunday night&#8217;s debate are in, and Donald political name has come from behind to take the lead over Hillary Clinton.

The latest Rasmussen Reports White House Watch national telephone and online survey shows political name with 43% support among Likely U.S. Voters to Clinton&#8217;s 41%. Yesterday, Clinton still held a four-point 43% to 39% lead over political name, but  that was down from five points on Tuesday and her biggest lead ever of seven points on Monday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Well Hillary is pulling Women out of the woodwork from over 30rs ago making accusations,,,so this thing is far from over. The stupid moron has give them more crap to talk about. I dont even care anymore. Its all rigged anyway, ,so screw it.
Were going to have 4 yrs of that crooked B**** in office ,,,so hope everybody gets belly full of the Clintons crap and more Obama Care.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

I went to jail for possession of Crack cocaine !-- It wasn't mine and I had never even seen any !-- My little brother had thrown it on the floor when we got pulled over !-- I was only in jail a few hours and got out for $8 !-- They eventually dropped the charges against me after my little brother fessed up !-- Didn't apologize for slamming my face into the car hood twice --picking me up by the handcuffs from behind and throwing me head first into the back of the squad car ! -- The face wasn't so bad but the wrists were  black and blue and swollen !-- I had a grow at the house at the time !-- First thing we did when we got home was to tear it down and get rid of everything --quickly !


----------



## Kraven (Oct 13, 2016)

Yea I'm done too WH, it was decided a few years ago who would be next, dunno why they just post it so we all can quit being so aggravated. 2020 it's gonna be Paul Ryan, he will take the WH from Hillary.....and the ** continues with no real change again! The more I look at election cycles the more they seem the same......


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Morning G13 !-- We obviously  get our news from different sources !-- I watch mainstream news from several sources and they show Hillary up 11 points before the tape !-- She's  already put this one in the bag and is bleeding the Republican party down ballots people !-- The dems wanted the white house and The Don is also delivering the house of Representatives into thier hands !--


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Keef said:


> Morning G13 !-- We obviously  get our news from different sources !-- I watch mainstream news from several sources and they show Hillary up 11 points before the tape !-- She's  already put this one in the bag and is bleeding the Republican party down ballots people !-- The dems wanted the white house and The Don is also delivering the house of Representatives into thier hands !--




most all polls out today show a tie or political name ahead......... bunch more emails dumped this AM........ so except lots more showing info later today.

news flash...  Nearly 100,000 Pennsylvania Voters Switch From Democrat To Republican


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Bloomberg poll got him down by 11 points and falling !-- Lost his lead in Ohio --Michigan and others !-- The leaked e-mails would hurt her if the Donald would stop giving them so much else to talk about !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

The biggest problem is our Country is falling in points everyday. We are so screwed. You mark my words,,,we are gojng to have all these Refugees coming into this Country and some of them are going to blow our asses up . That is if the fat basterd in Korea doesnt beat them to the punch. And that crazy little Fk aint scared of nothing or nobody. Russia is back at it again and Iran is on the way.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

We don't need refugees to blow stuff up !-- U.S. citizens been doing it just fine !--- I was in Korean when Juniors father was dictator !-- At night North Korea is dark on goggle earth !-$ They don't even have much electricity !-- The capital of South Korea is 30 miles from the border and has everything North Korea don't they got his number !-- Our ships patrol the South China Sea -- They got this radar guided laser system on "Aegeas " (?) Class Destroyers that can lock on and shoot a Missle down with a laser beam !-- And able to track and destroy multiple missiles very fast !-- Iran ? -- That's  a problem and Isreal will deal with Iran when the time comes !-- Iran has sworn to wipe Isreal off the face of the earth !-- Isreal don't play !-- Now the geopolitical scene always has a religious side !-- U got 2 major expansionist religions in the world --Christianity and Islam !-- A showdown is inevitable !-- Then there's  Russia and Assad giving Putin a warm water port and permission to post troops in Syria !-- Putin the old head of the KBG has his own country and wish to reclaim the glory days of the U.S.S.R. !-- So the cold war returns !--During the cold war what Eastern Europe feared most was thousands of Russian tanks thundering across that the border !-- In the U.S. we built a plane around an electric gattling gun !-- Shoots depleted uraniun bullets that slice thru amour like it's warm butter !-- We the cold war ended we found out what the Russian troops were most afraid of was that ugly a**  flying killing machine we built called the A-10 "Warthog"-!!-- The world ain't pretty but it's  not the end of the world !-- We get a Congress that does something besides obstructionist politics maybe we can move forward on some important issues !-- Womans rights ? -- A woman wants an abortion that is between her and her doctor it's  is not something U make laws about !-- U don't legislate anything about drugs it's a medical problem !


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

If any of these idiot Terrorist/US CITIZENS  ever get ahold a Nuclear weapon,,,all that laser guided missles or warthogs wont matter. Cant fly Warthogs and shoot at terrorist over New York .
And North Korea has enough Electricity to see how to make a bomb from what im hearing. If they are not a threat,,,why are we so  concerned about the little Basterd?


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Dirty Bomb is the danger !-- The world we live in is a dangerous place !-- What is the answer lock all Muslims in refugee camps? -- The future is a precarious place but I won't live in fear ! -- I can blow stuff up too but I choose not to! ---- The future is what we make it !-- In my mind I see a bright green future with a revived economy all from ending prohibition !-- Ex Coal miners growing stuff like that Appalachian ThunderF* ck  and having a good life from the proceeds !--I see less combustion to make power and more wind and solar !-- I see a future where someone like my sister in law who works as a nurse tech and makes less than $500 a month can have a comfortable future without that back breaking low paying job !--- Weed can save us !


----------



## yarddog (Oct 13, 2016)

one or maybe two well placed emp's would have our entire country living in the early 1800's again. only this time we would not have the skills or equipment to farm on anything bigger than a multi family garden. think of all the people in your circle of friends and family that for one reason or another would not survive without electricity or transportation?    in my family, my mother and sister would be dead from diabetes within the month. i could imagine we would lose 1/3 of our population before the first year was over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

I see a Civil war in our future,,,and it aint gonna be pretty. Take out the Elec Grids ,which wouldnt be hard to do,,,and life as we know it will be over. Have you seen what protesters do to their own stores,,,wait till lights out.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 13, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I see a Civil war in our future,,,and it aint gonna be pretty. Take out the Elec Grids ,which wouldnt be hard to do,,,and life as we know it will be over. Have you seen what protesters do to their own stores,,,wait till lights out.





I do to........ it'll start when the deplorable protect their stuff.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 13, 2016)

View attachment 19592.jpg


View attachment imagesJAW6XDPG.jpg


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Civil War ? -- About what and who against who ? -- I heard that lady at Donalds VP speech say if he wasn't elected she was ready for civil war !-- I thought this was America where the majority rules ? -- This talk of civil war if U don't get your way ain't the way we do things !  What's  up with that ? --


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

I know alot of gun owners that are very very sick of the State of our Union. These arnt thugs with guns,,these are very well trained Deplorables. Mostly Veterans.
Im not even talking about Donald political name anymore Keef. Ppl have been talking about this for yrs. Thats why all those reality shows got started with ppl building Bunkers and storing rations. Donald aint got that much power.  Im talking in General. This Country has gone to hell and if you cant see that,,aint nothing i can say to change your opinion, ,nor do i care too. Hell Texas was talking about pulling out of the Union not to long ago. Remember?

A Country were Majority rules Keef,,,,thats a joke. If that were the case George W. Bush wouldnt have been President.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

So it's  true !-- The 45% of the Republican Party are threatening to overthrow the legitimate government of the United States if thier candidate loses ? --- WOW ain't that something !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Keef said:


> So it's  true !-- The 45% of the Republican Party are threatening to overthrow the legitimate government of the United States if thier candidate loses ? --- WOW ain't that something !--



Yur funny,,,yeah thats whats gonna happen Keef. :rofl:
Okay,,time to hit the Ignore button again.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 13, 2016)

Right?  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476383193062.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep,,thats it. Lol
Sure wish i had hair like that guy. Damnt.
Wait a minute,,if his hair was orange,,it could be the Donald after another women.


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America and to the Republic for which it stands ........


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 13, 2016)

A little prayer might be in order...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476384522751.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh my God,,that is disgusting. Poor little chair. :bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Remember Keef ,,we Texans dont care to much for the UNITED STATES part,,,just the Republic of Texas. Lol


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm off of it Hopper !-- Sorry I got serious !-- Sometimes I can't help myself !--
 I have to admit I been a Clinton supporter all along! --
 As in George Clinton and the Funkadelics !


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool ,,thank you.
I too was a Hillary supporter when she was running against Obama,,cause i damn sure didnt want his *** in office.  And it didnt have a damn thing to do with his color. I would have voted for General Colin Luther Powell though. But,,,i didnt care for her then and care for her even less now,,,but would have rather had her then Obama.
Samething this time,,,i have always disliked the Donald, ,,but i dislike her even more.
And i have worked in his buildings,,always got paid. Just didnt like his smart ***. But i dont care for the Owner of the company I have Subbed through for over 20yrs eather,,he is a rude basterd, ,but has fed my family for yrs.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 13, 2016)

0|-


----------



## Kraven (Oct 13, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fCoAuvDeyg[/ame]


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Hillary or Chester the Molester ?-- WOW !---that's  a hard choice !-- Glad someone made the right decision !


----------



## Keef (Oct 13, 2016)

Duty !--Honor !--Country !


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Keef said:


> Hillary or Chester the Molester ?-- WOW !---that's a hard choice !-- Glad someone made the right decision !


 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZgnx5KabfY[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbpcEVvuUOg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TazRvHeownQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2016)

Speaking of Chester the molester, ,,freaking Bill,,,no wounder he always had a smile on his face,,,sick bastage.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2016)

That's what Hillary will do to ya


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Wikileaks emails REVEALS Hillary campaign pushing Muslim Obama narrative!

A new leaked email exchange by Wikileaks shows that the Hillary campaign was pushing the Muslim Obama narrative back in 2008.

The email exchange was between John Podesta, Paul Begala, and Hillary pollster GQRR back in January of 2008.

One of the statements on the survey of Obama &#8216;negative facts&#8217; was this one:

    * 7 Obama (owe-BAHM-uh)&#8217;s father was a Muslim and Obama grew up among Muslims in the world&#8217;s most populous Islamic country.

So Hillary thought that Obama growing up around Muslims in an Islamic country was a negative fact? Wow. I guess when you are running for president, liberal tolerance only goes so far.

http://therightscoop.com/wikileaks-emails-reveals-hillary-campaign-pushing-muslim-obama-narrative/


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

To Fight Discharge, Marine&#8217;s Lawyer Points to Hillary Clinton&#8217;s Security Lapses
Maj. Jason Brezler&#8217;s mishandling of classified material pales in comparison, attorney plans to argue

A Marine Corps reserve officer is set to appear in federal court Friday to fight a discharge order handed down after he was found to have improperly handled classified information, something his lawyer called a minor transgression when compared with Hillary Clinton&#8217;s security lapses.

The court appearance is the culmination of Maj. Jason Brezler&#8217;s long-running effort to reverse a Marine decision to discharge him and to prove that top generals, including the commandant of the Marine Corps, punished him because he brought attention to alleged mistakes that led to the deaths of three troops in Afghanistan.

"We have presented compelling evidence of illegal retaliation and are looking forward our day in court,&#8221; said Michael Bowe, Maj. Brezler&#8217;s lawyer.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/to-figh...o-hillary-clintons-security-lapses-1476435601


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Voter Fraud Is Real. Here&#8217;s The Proof
Data suggests millions of voter registrations are fraudulent or invalid. That&#8217;s enough to tip an election, easily.

http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/13/voter-fraud-real-heres-proof/


----------



## Kraven (Oct 14, 2016)

The votes don't count and we all know that...it doesn't matter what the popular vote says, its the electoral college that elects our president, and frankly they can vote however they want. So going down the popular vote trail is a stretch when I know forsure we all know better.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn5z9pkr00g[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2016)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2016)

Kraven said:


> The votes don't count and we all know that...it doesn't matter what the popular vote says, its the electoral college that elects our president, and frankly they can vote however they want. So going down the popular vote trail is a stretch when I know forsure we all know better.



That sir is totally correct.  They dont think the Majority (We Deplorables) are smart enough to pick our leader of the free World. Aint that a *****.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2016)

Did ya'll hear Michelle's speech?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2016)

Was she talking about Obama showing his manhood off on the plane to those Women? Lol
Please tell me she aint accusing political name of messing with her too.,,,freaking political name.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Did ya'll hear Michelle's speech?




such a hypocritical speech......... if she feels so strongly about women sexual abuse.......... why she invite rappers to wh that advocate such degrading things about women in their songs........ I repeat HYPOCRITE!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2016)

I was willing to let this thread go if it didn't get too political and/or too nasty....

I am simply sick and tired of this campaign and all the nastiness.  We are a weed growing forum.  Period.  If the politics had stayed weed related, that would have been fine, but this is not.  So, I am closing this thread and will close any other political threads that are not related to weed.


----------

